# Suche SINKENDE geflochtene zum Feedern!



## MAST_PROD (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo Angelfreunde!

Ich suche dringend ein paar sinkende geflochtene Angelschnüre!

Habe das ganze I-NET durchsucht aber finde weder Marken noch "Modele"!

Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand paar Infos gibt weil ich die Schnur für nächste Woche Sonntag brauche!

MFG


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche SINKENDE geflochtene zum Feedern!*

http://www.google.de/#hl=de&source=...l=&oq=sinking+br&gs_rfai=&fp=46a5692f51805bc6


----------



## MAST_PROD (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche SINKENDE geflochtene zum Feedern!*

Schonmal herzlichen Dank!

Jetzt finde ich nix im Durchmesser 0,10mm und drunter!!!

Weis jemand ob die Berkley Fireline Feeder sinkend ist???


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche SINKENDE geflochtene zum Feedern!*

Den Durchmesser kannst Du vergessen, ist alles gelogen


----------



## MAST_PROD (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche SINKENDE geflochtene zum Feedern!*

Wie meinst du das jetzt???

Habe die Balzer Feeder Rolle die speziell für geflochtene Schnüre ist!

Der Nachteil. Ich bekomme nicht viel schnur drauf deswegen brauche ich was 0.10mm den Dreh rum und in sinkend!!!

Haste ne Idee???


----------



## Kotzi (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche SINKENDE geflochtene zum Feedern!*

Das Problem mit geflochtenen schnüren ist dass die durchmesserangaben so gut wie immer untertrieben sind. bei 10er geflochtener biste schnell mal bei 14-16er. Ich habe eine 20er geflochtene welche erheblich dünner ist als die 18er die ich zum spinnfischen habe. ich weiß nicht ob power pro sinkend ist aber da werden die durchmesserangaben am ehesten stimmen


----------



## Stefan 07 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche SINKENDE geflochtene zum Feedern!*

wozu muß die sinkend sein?


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche SINKENDE geflochtene zum Feedern!*

Also eine die mit"0,10" angegeben ist, ist die Stren Sinking Braid. Gibt es bei Gerlinger:


http://www.produkte24.com/cy/angelwelt-gerlinger-4751/schnuere-2009-23784/seite-22-gross.html


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## MAST_PROD (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche SINKENDE geflochtene zum Feedern!*

Wenn die Schnur beim Feeder schwimmt bekommt man Schnurbögen ect. und muss weiter einholen und so entfernt man sich vom Futterplatz.

Hatten heute Königsfischen bei uns am See und das wirklich beschissen wenn ich das mal so sagen darf!

Da ist man mehr am einholen wie am Feedern!!!

Aber die Stren scheint schon nicht schlecht zu sein die werde ich mal probieren!!!

Habt ihr vielleicht sonst noch paar tipps zwecks futter usw!!!

Hab das erstmal gefeedert heute und habe großen Nachholbedarf )))

Aber trotzdem danke Leute habt mir viel geholfen!


----------



## Stefan 07 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche SINKENDE geflochtene zum Feedern!*

Haha, achso, nee nee, du mußt am See dir Rute flach ablegen, am besten im 45 Grad Winkel. Dann klappt das. Fische nur mit monofiler schwimmender Schnur (Stroft).

Stefan


----------



## MAST_PROD (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche SINKENDE geflochtene zum Feedern!*

Habe es in verschieden "Stellungen" probiert hat nicht geklappt!

Die schnur die ich habe ist eine nur für den Müll geeignet!!

Probiere etz nächste Woche beim nächsten Cup die Stren und kann ja weiter berichten.


----------



## Stefan 07 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche SINKENDE geflochtene zum Feedern!*

Hier kann man sehen, wie Kai die Rute ablegt beim feederm im See. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzM0Y33ymqU

Stefan


----------



## Stefan 07 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche SINKENDE geflochtene zum Feedern!*

wenn du einen etwas schweren Korb nimmst, müsstest du die Schnur auch straff bekommen.


----------



## Nolfravel (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche SINKENDE geflochtene zum Feedern!*



MAST_PROD schrieb:


> Habe es in verschieden "Stellungen" probiert hat nicht geklappt!


 


Geil



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Stefan 07 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche SINKENDE geflochtene zum Feedern!*

was denkst du denn wieder??? #h


----------



## Nolfravel (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche SINKENDE geflochtene zum Feedern!*



Stefan 07 schrieb:


> was denkst du denn wieder??? #h


 


Nüüüüüüüüx



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## MAST_PROD (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche SINKENDE geflochtene zum Feedern!*

HAHAHAHAHA 

Mit "Stellungen" habe ich die Rutenstellung gemeint Freunde 

Ihr seid ja drauf geil


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche SINKENDE geflochtene zum Feedern!*

Ich feedere im See mit 15g vorbebleiten Körben (Eigenbau) ich kann die Schnur - Mono Broxxline High End - wunderbar spannen. Habe noch nie mit sinkender Schnur gefeedert und sehe da auch keine Notwendigkeit drin.


----------



## Stefan 07 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche SINKENDE geflochtene zum Feedern!*

So ist es, eine sinkende braucht man nicht. Sowas nimmt man zum matchen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Andal (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche SINKENDE geflochtene zum Feedern!*

Nach ein paar Würfen geht jede ungefettete Mono sowieso unter, dann hat sie genügend Wasser aufgenommen.


----------



## Dunraven (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche SINKENDE geflochtene zum Feedern!*

Und wenn Du noch dünne geflochtene suchst, die Browning gibt es in 0,10mm und die Power Pro in 5 lbsmüsste auch der 0,10mm entsprechen. Die nutze ich beide zum feedern.


----------



## MAST_PROD (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche SINKENDE geflochtene zum Feedern!*

Danke Danke!

Hab jetzt die von Stren geholt Sinking Braid!

Werde die mal testen und euch sagen was Sache ist!

Das monofile runtermachen habe ich auch schon festgestellt


----------



## MAST_PROD (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche SINKENDE geflochtene zum Feedern!*

Also!
Kann ich nur weiter empfehlen, konnte einfach super meinte montagen binden und ging sofort von allein unter die Schnur!

Bin mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche SINKENDE geflochtene zum Feedern!*



MAST_PROD schrieb:


> Also!
> Kann ich nur weiter empfehlen, konnte einfach super meinte montagen binden und ging sofort von allein unter die Schnur!
> 
> *Bin mehr als zufrieden*.




Und das ist die Hauptsache.#6


#h#h#h


----------



## Baddy89 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche SINKENDE geflochtene zum Feedern!*

Schön, danke für die Info.
Ist ja hier nicht selbstverständlich, dass sich Leute melden, wenn ihr Problem gelöst wurde 
Und ist es beim Anschlag eine große Umstellung zur Monofilen?


----------



## MAST_PROD (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche SINKENDE geflochtene zum Feedern!*

Ja auf jeden Fall.

Bei der geflochtenen hat mal null Dehnung und wenn man dann noch Vorfächer um die 0.12 oder 0.14 mm benutzt muss man vorsichtig machen!

Da knallt das vorfach schneller als man denkt!

Aber alles Gewöhnungssache! 
Das Drillverhalten ist auch anders bei den dünnen Vorfächern aber hat man einmal den bogen raus läufts wie geschmiert!

Mfg


----------

